# Does the hype around autonomous vehicles encourage more car-centric urban planning?



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Au contraire. Vienna for example is developing very rapidly in fact even though overall Austrian population is growing very modestly at the outmost (due to immigration). 

Even with a shrinking overall population city centres could still grow and develop. All you need for that is a stronger demand for urban real living concepts and a decrease in popularity of suburban ones. I am not saying that this is determiend to happen but it certainly can happen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

DarkLite said:


> I doubt there will be a lot more urban expansion going on in several developed countries where population is falling or very close to decreasing.


That's not case with Norway though. We are projected to grow to 7.5 million by 2060 (from todays 5,2) and Oslo is projected to grow to 850 000 by 2040 (from todays 670 000) and the surrounding urban and metro area is projected to have similar growth. The population growth so far this century have beaten previous projection so it is possible that those estimates are on the low side.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Depends on the country, agreed. The UK is still growing pretty well, Sweden is growing and a few others (like Norway) as well. Australia is growing far too fast, and NZ is popular as well.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Both Canada and the USA are also experiencing population growth. In fact I would guess that most of the developed world (certainly if you count by population) have a growing population.


----------

